# CA - Orange County (north) group seeks player(s)



## bolorhaig (Dec 7, 2006)

hello!

we are a group of mature players in the north orange county (fullerton) area of so-cal.

our game runs every other sat from about noon until about 8 PM.  we adventure in a complex, detailed world of the gm's invention, more or less using 3.0 but with some 3.5 thrown in where we feel it's necessary.

we played this past sat (12-2), so you can do the math regarding our schedule.

if you can meet our schedule and would be interested in joining us, please respond via email:
3hofreiters@sbcglobal.net

attendance and attitude are a must for us - only serious respondents who can meet at our schedule plz!

take care

bolorhaig


----------



## jim pinto (Dec 7, 2006)

this sounds extremely doable


----------

